# Abu Garcia Sorön SX



## Algon (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

weiß einer ob und wo die Abu Garcia Sorön SX in Deutschland erhältlich ist?

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Ja, auf Fehmarn im Angelladen.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Da gibts aber 3 oder 4 Angelläden???


----------



## Nick_A (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hi Algon, #h

ich geh mal davon aus, daß Du die Abu Garcia Sorön S*T*X meinst 

Also wenn Du das z.B. bei Onkle Google eingibst, dann gibt´s tausende Treffer 

Selbst die 60er solltest Du unter gut EUR 100 bekommen (KLICK MICH).

Gruß #h
Robert


***Spassmodus an***

Dafür gibt´s auch schon schöne Shimano-Rollen ***LACH*** :q

***Spassmodus aus***


----------



## Ollek (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Nick_A schrieb:


> ***Spassmodus an***
> 
> Dafür gibt´s auch schon schöne Shimano-Rollen ***LACH*** :q
> 
> ***Spassmodus aus***



|rolleyes welche denn mit 11 Kugellagern?


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

nein, meint er vermutlich nicht
SX : Farbe rot und weniger Kugellager
In D. noch nicht gesehen
Gruß A.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da gibts aber 3 oder 4 Angelläden???



Am zweiten Kreisel die erste Ausfahrt, dann die erste links. Jedenfalls da in der Nähe.:q



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes welche denn mit 11 Kugellagern?



Annähernd so viele KL hat wohl nur die Stella und die soll teurer sein und die gibt es auch nicht auf Fehmarn - habe ich gehört. Nette Rolle die Söron. Wenn ich nicht schon eine Rolle hätte würde ich auch mal drüber nachdenken.

SX????



angler1996 schrieb:


> nein, meint er vermutlich nicht
> SX : Farbe rot und weniger Kugellager
> In D. noch nicht gesehen
> Gruß A.



Fehmarn ist raus.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Ich habe das eben auch mal gegoogelt.
Der erste schnelle Treffer war Cabelas.
Also in DE wohl eher schwierig?


----------



## Algon (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo,



angler1996 schrieb:


> nein, meint er vermutlich nicht
> SX : Farbe rot und weniger Kugellager
> In D. noch nicht gesehen
> Gruß A.


 
richtig, ich meine die SX.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLSABU-AGSXR.html

die ist nen Stück preiswerter als die STX, hat aber weniger Kugellager(6+1). Schade, aber evtl. gibt es sie ja auch nochmal bei uns.

MfG Algon


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Moin moin,

ja, gibt es, sie ist bereits in Deutschland, taucht im 2010er Katalog auf (ich meine tatsächlich die bordeaux-rote SX, nicht die blaue STX) und wird bald bei den Händlern sein... weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle! :g


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

muss man sich mal anschauen, einige Kugellager weniger zum kaputt-gehen . Wobei Rot nun nicht so meins ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## Algon (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Abumann schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ja, gibt es, sie ist bereits in Deutschland, taucht im 2010er Katalog auf (ich meine tatsächlich die bordeaux-rote SX, nicht die blaue STX) und wird bald bei den Händlern sein... weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle! :g


Gibt es den Katalogauch schon online? 



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wobei Rot nun nicht so meins ist.
> Gruß A.


nicht das es nachher wieder heißt, das ist ein Clone von....nein ich sag es nicht|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## pfefferladen (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Algon schrieb:


> nicht das es nachher wieder heißt, das ist ein Clone von....nein ich sag es nicht|supergri
> 
> MfG Algon


 
#6

Das war mein erster Gedanke als ich sie sah.  :q


----------



## Khaane (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Also die 2 Zusatzlager i. Vgl. zur 704/804 machen sich im Lauf schon bemerkbar - Ist zwar nur minimal, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Rolle mit 6 Lagern schlechter als die 700/800er Rolle laufen wird.

Wenn die Farbe das Hauptaugenmerk ist, dann könnte man die Rolle theoretisch zum Lackierer bringen.

Ne STX mit dem Bügel der 700/800er in Perleffektweiss wäre doch was feines - Mal sehen, evtl. nehm ich son Teil mal auseinander und lass sie lackieren.


----------



## Algon (8. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> nehm ich son Teil mal auseinander und lass sie lackieren.


wenn dann Pulverbeschichten, oder Verzinken:q

MfG Algon


----------



## angler1996 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

ja, der Gedanke mit rot kam mir auch, nur dieses Klone- ge....
wenn Klone dann 1:1, sonst kein Klone. Aber naja, zwischenzeitlich ist quer durch alle Rollenproduzenten/vertriebler die rote manie ausgebrochen.
Grúß A.


----------



## Khaane (8. September 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Algon schrieb:


> wenn dann Pulverbeschichten, oder Verzinken:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Apropo Verzinken - Man könnte für sehr wenig Geld, son Gehäuse auch zum Galvanisieren, je nach Wunsch Chrom, Kupfer, Gold, Nickel etc.


----------



## Algon (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo,

wie ich gerade erfahren habe ist die SX jetzt erhältlich.
http://boddenangler.de/suche.php?suchausdruck=Sor%F6n

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo,

habe heute die neue Ruten und Rollen von Abu bei Purefishing gesehen. So wie es aussieht ist die SX die Nachfolgerin der 700LX.

MfG Algon


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> Also die 2 Zusatzlager i. Vgl. zur 704/804 machen sich im Lauf schon bemerkbar - Ist zwar nur minimal, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Rolle mit 6 Lagern schlechter als die 700/800er Rolle laufen wird.



Was ich bisher gelesen habe hat die SX ebenfalls 7 Lager wie die 700er, deren Nachfolger sie ja sein soll - nur die 800er hatte ja 9 Lager.

Hat jemand schon eine STX und eine SX in der Praxis sprich am Wasser verglichen? Im Laden beim "trockendrehen" war nur ein minimaler Unterschied merkbar der vielleicht auch nur eingebildet war?

Ich möchte mir noch eine kleine 20er zum Dropshoten und leichten Spinnangeln kaufen und der Preisunterschied sind bei meinem Händler knappe 20€.

Dann nochmal eine Frage zum Getriebe. Hat die Sorön jetzt eigentlich ein Wormshaft oder keines?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Die Sorön hat kein Wormshaft und das ist auch gut so. 

Warum die Leute alle auf dem Wormshaft herumreiten - Ein gutes Excentergetriebe würde ich WS immer bevorziehen.


----------



## Algon (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo Khaane,
ist die SX nun die Nachfolgerin der 700LX?

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo Khaane,
> ist die SX nun die Nachfolgerin der 700LX?
> 
> MfG Algon



Wieso Nachfolgerin? Die 700LX ist immer noch ein aktuelles Modell - Die SX ist einfach ein Nischenprodukt, bzw. eine bunte abgespeckte Variante der STX.

Deshalb würde ich auch immer die 700LX der SX bevorzugen, zumal keiner weiss, ob bei der SX nicht anderswo gespart wurde.#h


----------



## Algon (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wieso Nachfolgerin? Die 700LX ist immer noch ein aktuelles Modell


ist aber nicht mehr auf der Abu Seite zufinden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Algon schrieb:


> ist aber nicht mehr auf der Abu Seite zufinden.
> 
> MfG Algon



Hmhh? Also hier ist die LX noch gelistet.

http://abugarcia.com/cat.php?k=132589

Update:

Auf der deutschen Seite wurde tatsächlich die 700LX rausgenommen.
Was Purefishing sich da wieder denkt - Haben schon die Cardinal 800 rausgenommen und jetzt auch noch die 700LX.
STX mit Armour Guard und vernünfigen Bügel wäre okey, aber doch net sone stark auf Kostenminimierung getrimmte SX. *kopfschüttel*

Aktuell haben die mich als Kunden verloren, die 700LX würde ich mir immer wieder kaufen - Aber weder ne STX oder SX.


----------



## Algon (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> Aktuell haben die mich als Kunden verloren, die 700LX würde ich mir immer wieder kaufen - Aber weder ne STX oder SX.


Habe ja auch gedacht das die dieses Jahr entlich wieder die Conolon Spin Pro, oder ähnlich rausbringen.#d Naja, so ist es ebend eine Powermesh geworden.
Man sieht sich dann halt woanders um.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Holla die Waldfee,
mir düngt, dass ABU immer mehr Gas gibt und langsam beginnt den Rollenmarkt aufzumischen.
Die Anzahl der Kugellager, Getriebteile aus Edelstahl, verwindungsteifer Alurahmen und Rollentasche zu den Preisen.
Langsam werde ich neugierig und überlege, ob ich mir zur Abwechslung mal ne ABU kaufen sollte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Dann mußt Du aber loslegen, denn die 700 und 800 sind quasi richtige HE-Daiwa-Clones, die Söron leider nicht mehr, wie Khaane das mal sehr genau reviewed hat.
Mit dem alten Bügelübergangstyp, der Glitter-Verpackung (kann man drüber streiten, die "alten" sind aber deutlich dezenter und damit passender an die meisten besseren Ruten) und vor allem den minderwertigen Schrauben ist die Söron mindestens ein Rückschritt. 
Selbst wenn sie relativ zu sonstigen Rollen noch gut ist (nicht falsch verstehen ...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Ich hab mir die C701LX jedenfalls erstmal beim "Günstigen Heinz" für nen netten Kurs <70 bestellt - sonst sind die nachher noch alle weg und kommen nie wieder.


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo,

ich habe die STX 40 zwar erst seit zwei Wochen und leider erst drei Einsätze hinter mir. Aber was ich nicht so ganz verstehen, wieso ihr auf dem Bügel so "rumhackt". Ich nehme an es geht um den Übergang vom Bügel zum Schnurlaufröllchen. Zugegeben es ist bei der 700/800 vermutlich besser und moderner gelöst - aber ich habe weder mit einer 0,10er geflochtenen noch mit einer weichen 0,20er Mono irgendwelche Probleme gehabt dass die Schnur nicht sauber ins Röllchen gekommen wäre egal ob man den Bügel automatisch oder per Hand geschlossen hat selbst bei geringen Ködergewicht..

Darüberhinaus läuft die Sorön so gut und problemlos - da lasse ich die RedArc und auch die Shimano Technium, die ich mal für eine Woche zum testen hatte, gerne zu Hause.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wieviel schlechter die SX ist der Praxis ist.

Gruß Peter



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die C701LX jedenfalls erstmal beim "Günstigen Heinz" für nen netten Kurs <70 bestellt - sonst sind die nachher noch alle weg und kommen nie wieder.



Wieso nicht die 801?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Ist wohl genau die Cabelas Rolle, da war die schon einige Zeit:
*Abu-Garcia Sorön SX* Spinning Reel $99.99 in Red.
Weniger Kugellager (11->7) ist auf jeden Fall schon mal besser.

http://images.cabelas.com/is/image/cabelas/s7_124740_imageset_01?$main-Large$
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp
und in DE http://boddenangler.de/Abu-Garcia-Soroen-SX-20


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Aber was ich nicht so ganz verstehen, wieso ihr auf dem Bügel so "rumhackt". Ich nehme an es geht um den Übergang vom Bügel zum Schnurlaufröllchen. Zugegeben es ist bei der 700/800 vermutlich besser und moderner gelöst - aber ich habe weder mit einer 0,10er geflochtenen noch mit einer weichen 0,20er Mono irgendwelche Probleme gehabt dass die Schnur nicht sauber ins Röllchen gekommen wäre egal ob man den Bügel automatisch oder per Hand geschlossen hat selbst bei geringen Ködergewicht..


Schon mal aus Prinzip - weil es halt vorher besser war, und man jetzt bei einem um ca. 30 EUR höheren EVP der Söron-STX gegenüber der C700 sowas nicht mehr bekommt.

Wenn es trotzdem gut bei Dir funzt -  immerhin dann ist ja alles in Butter!
Ich werde diesen Versuch für mich aber einfach umgehen, immerhin muß die als Bambino in einer größeren Rotte tuned_Reels auf Basis Applause ihren Platz finden, aber so kleine gibt es von denen eben nicht. Ich brauche zwar nicht unbedingt 200g, aber schonmal nur 230g sieht eben nett aus.


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Der Lauf der Sorön ist top - Da gibts nichts zu mäkeln.

Wie im Review erwähnt, ist der Lack und der Bügelübergang und die Schraubenqualität schlecht.

Deshalb auch die 700LX 

Die 700LX läuft sehr häufig auch besser als die Cardinal 800 Serie - Fragt mich nicht warum, habe echt keine Ahnung. |kopfkrat

Haben das gleiche Getriebe drin und sind bis auf die Spulenbuchse vs. 2 Lager absolut identisch.

PS: Evtl. sollte man sich noch 2 x 702LX Modelle sichern, bevor sie ganz vom Markt verschwinden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Evtl. sollte man sich noch 2 x 702LX Modelle sichern, bevor sie ganz vom Markt verschwinden.


Ich mach das doch gerade mit der eine Nr. kleiner , :m
weil die eben wirklich nochmal mit weniger Gramms angegeben ist.

Wenn Du mal rein vom Gewicht her schaust: 
Die 701 ist für eine Voll-Alu Rolle wirklich sehr leicht, da gibts sonst nicht viel, und nichts von der Ryobi-Familie. Selbst die Shimano Sephia 2500 SDH u.a. wiegt fast genauso viel.
Die 702 hat schon wieder das Standardgewicht der anderen 2000/2500er, und es gibt direkt was von der Ryobi-Familie.
Die 704 hat auch fast das Standardgewicht der anderen 4000, und es gibt direkt was von der Ryobi-Familie.
Die 706 ist mit eben über 400g selten, da gibts quasi nur die Daiwa Certate, und nichts von der Ryobi-Familie.
Die 707 hat Standardgewicht der anderen 6000/8000, und es gibt direkt was von der Ryobi-Familie.

Also richtig ein Verlust für Gut+Günstig-Vollmetall-Rollen wäre das Verschwinden der 701 und 706, nach schon 801 und 806.


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie im Review erwähnt, ist der Lack und der Bügelübergang und die Schraubenqualität schlecht.
> 
> Deshalb auch die 700LX
> ......
> ...



Hallo, Khaane,

mich würde interessieren was Dir genau am Bügelübergang nicht gefällt? 

Ich bin zwar kein Experte aber mir gefällt der neue Bügel sogar besser. 

Bei der 700er sehe ich im Vergleich zur Sorön eher die Gefahr, dass wenn man eine sehr dünne und weiche geflochtene hat und diese nicht auf Zug aufgespult wird dass die Schnur am Übergang vom Bügel zur "Einfassung" des Schnurlaufröllchens hängenbleibt da dieser sehr "steil" ist und es dann wenn man es nicht sieht die Schnur über das Spulenende hinaus aufgewickelt wird. Ein ähnliches System hat ja auch die RedArc und auch hier ist mir dass schon hin und wieder passiert. Bei der Sorön muß keine "Steigung" überwunden werden und somit dürfte die Schnur selbst bei nur geringen Zug den Weg zum Schnurlaufröllchen "finden".

Korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich Unsinn schreibe!


Gruß Peter


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Bügel der 700/800 auch schöner, sieht auch wertiger aus. Aus Funktionssicht kann ich aber am Bügel der Sorön auch nix meckern. Funktionierd absolut einwandfrei, vielleicht sogar intelligenter als bei der alten Konstruktion da die Schnur ein bevor sie in das Schnurlaufröllchen gelangt erst noch weiter nach "unten" geführt wird. Das könnte (ich schreibe extra könnte, da ich auch mit der alten Konstruktion keine Probleme hatte!) sich positiv gegen Verhederrungen auswirken.
Da ist mir persönlich das bessere Laufgefühl der Sorön mehr Wert als ein schickerer Schnurfangbügel. Den Unterschied beim Lauf fühle ich ständig, und solange der Schnurfangbügel funktioniert kann er meinetwegen aussehen wie er will.


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich den Bügel der 700/800 auch schöner, sieht auch wertiger aus. Aus Funktionssicht kann ich aber am Bügel der Sorön auch nix meckern. Funktionierd absolut einwandfrei, vielleicht sogar intelligenter als bei der alten Konstruktion da die Schnur ein bevor sie in das Schnurlaufröllchen gelangt erst noch weiter nach "unten" geführt wird. Das könnte (ich schreibe extra könnte, da ich auch mit der alten Konstruktion keine Probleme hatte!) sich positiv gegen Verhederrungen auswirken.
> Da ist mir persönlich das bessere Laufgefühl der Sorön mehr Wert als ein schickerer Schnurfangbügel. Den Unterschied beim Lauf fühle ich ständig, und solange der Schnurfangbügel funktioniert kann er meinetwegen aussehen wie er will.



Sehe ich auch so. Leider habe ich den Laufvergleich zwischen Sorön und 700er nur beim Trockenkurbeln im Laden und einmal kurz am Weiher von einem Bekannten gehabt da ich nur die Sorön habe. Ich bin da der gleichen Meinung wie Du dass die Sorön weicher und irgendwie "satter" läuft.

Hast Du beide Rollen im Einsatz?

Gruß Peter


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

habe aktuel die STX40, STX20 und die 804 im Einsatz


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hast Du beide Rollen im Einsatz?
> 
> Gruß Peter


 
ich hatte sie beide im Einsatz.
Habe die STX nach 1 Monat zurück gegeben, bin über den schlechten Lack und die Schrauben nicht hinweg gekommen.


MfG Algon


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

@Algon
bin ein wenig überrascht, von schlechten Lack kann ich bei der STX nun auch nix berichten, und die Schrauben sind auch i.O.. Habe beide Rollen einmal geöffnet und nachgefettet und die Schauben sind nicht vernudelt oder auch nur in irgendeiner Form beschädigt. Kann das sein das dort nachgebessert wurde ?


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @Algon
> bin ein wenig überrascht, von schlechten Lack kann ich bei der STX nun auch nix berichten, und die Schrauben sind auch i.O.. Habe beide Rollen einmal geöffnet und nachgefettet und die Schauben sind nicht vernudelt oder auch nur in irgendeiner Form beschädigt. Kann das sein das dort nachgebessert wurde ?


 
hatte mir 2 STX10 bestellt. Beide waren im Lack schlecht, Staubeinschlüsse, Nasen, sahen beide an einer stellen aus wie gespachtelt (schlechte Gußform?). Die Schrauben wurden mit einem zukleinen Schraubendreher angezogen. Lauf = 1a

MfG Algon


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Algon schrieb:


> ich hatte sie beide im Einsatz.
> Habe die STX nach 1 Monat zurück gegeben, bin über den schlechten Lack und die Schrauben nicht hinweg gekommen.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Ok verstehe ich. War der Lauf und die Schnurverlegung der Sorön bei Dir auch besser als bei der 700er?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ok verstehe ich. War der Lauf und die Schnurverlegung der Sorön bei Dir auch besser als bei der 700er?
> 
> Gruß Peter


 
lauf der STX ist besser. Schnurverlegung war gleich gut/sehr gut.


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Algon schrieb:


> lauf der STX ist besser. Schnurverlegung war gleich gut/sehr gut.



Danke! Wenn man fragen darf was hast Du dir anstatt der STX gekauft?


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Danke! Wenn man fragen darf was hast Du dir anstatt der STX gekauft?


ne 701LX  und jetzt noch eine Abu C772 (Gerlinger Sonderkatalog) 
http://great-lakes.org/graphics-2/Abu%20Garcia/AbuGarcia-Cardinal-772.jpg

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

so neu ist dieser Bügeltyp bei Abu aber garnicht.
Rollen wie die C3/C33,600ALB,772 usw. haben diesen Bügel auch. 
Daiwa Ecxeler hat auch einen ähnlichen Bügel.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Mit dem Bügelübergang der Cardinal 700/800er Serie hatte ich bis dato keinerlei Probleme, da hat sich noch nie Schnur drin verfangen, obwohl ich teilweise mit 8lb PP fische. (704lx)

Die Kritik mit dem Bügelübergang begründet sich auf der Tatsache, dass dieser einfach nicht wertig ausschaut und eher an ne 20 € Rolle passt.

Werksseitig läuft die Sorön minimal besser - Wobei vom generellen Laufcharakter die 700 und STX identisch sind. (Art des Laufes)

Gefettet mit dem Quantum Hot Sauce Kit läuft die 700er aber auch auf STX-Niveau, gerade das Öl wirkt sich auf den Kugellagerlauf extrem positiv aus. (Kann das Kit wirklich jedem Abu-User empfehlen)

Die Unterschiede zwischen den Rollen sind in der Praxis so gut wie nicht vorhanden, letztlich alles eine Sache des Geschmacks und darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. 

Auf jeden Fall sind die ABUs mit Abstand die besten Rolle < 100 € fürs Meeresangeln.



Algon schrieb:


> so neu ist dieser Bügeltyp bei Abu aber garnicht.
> Rollen wie die C3/C33,600ALB,772 usw. haben diesen Bügel auch.
> Daiwa Ecxeler hat auch einen ähnlichen Bügel.
> 
> MfG Algon



Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht, der Übergang ist funktional und sicher nicht verkehrt - Aber eben hässlich 

Schau mal die Daiwa Exceler und die Exceler Plus an - Die teurere Exceler Plus hat nen Cardinal 700/800 Übergang. 







Quelle: http://www.droitwichangling.co.uk/admin/images/Daiwa Exceler.jpg







Quelle: http://www.tedcarter.co.uk/product_pics/lg_daiwa-exceler-plus-reel.jpg


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht, der Übergang ist funktional und sicher nicht verkehrt - Aber eben hässlich


apropo hässlich,
hier ein Bild von meiner nächste Abu.
Nachbau:
http://www.petri-heil.net/inc/news/bilder/gustostueckerl.jpg

bzw. das Orginal:
http://www.petri-heil.net/downloads/ABU.pdf

:q

MfG Algon


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

und Algon, wie findest du die C772? Ich hatte mal eine C 774 und fand sie zwiespältig. Relativ mittelmäßige Schnurverlegung und irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl bei der Rolle. Zudem taugt die Plaste-Ersatzspule für so ziemlich garnichts. Habe die Rolle aufgrund einer defekten Ersatzspule zurückgegebn, ein paar € graufgelegt und ´ne Excia geholt.


----------



## Algon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> und Algon, wie findest du die C772? Ich hatte mal eine C 774 und fand sie zwiespältig. Relativ mittelmäßige Schnurverlegung und irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl bei der Rolle. Zudem taugt die Plaste-Ersatzspule für so ziemlich garnichts. Habe die Rolle aufgrund einer defekten Ersatzspule zurückgegebn, ein paar € graufgelegt und ´ne Excia geholt.


naja, ich sage es mal so:
"Die 772 ist mal was anderes:q"
Für 100€ hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft, aber für ca 40€, bei Gerlinger, ist sie für Barsch u. Forelle ok.

MfG Algon


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

So nachdem wir über die STX ja alles erfahren haben vielleicht kann ja noch jemand Erfahrungen zur SX beisteuern ....


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo,

das dürfte vermutlich daran liegen dass die SX nicht viel billiger - teilweise sogar teurer angeboten wird wie die STX.

Wenn man beide mal in der Hand hatte läuft die STX zwar nicht viel aber ein bisschen besser und soll angeblich auch die bessere Lackierung haben.

Es gibt also nicht viele Gründe die SX zu kaufen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Hallo,

ich habe eine SX20. Bekommen habe ich die Rolle als Ersatz für eine defekte Cardinal 802. Und ich muss sagen, dass sie auf den ersten Blick einen wirklich super Eindruck macht. Hier mal mein (vollkommen subjektiver) Kurz-Review / Vergleich zur 802:

Optik:

Ich fand das Schwarz der 802 edler, die SX ist mit ihrem dezenten Weinrot aber auch schick - Fazit: Leichter Vorteil 802

Lackierung:

Der Schutzlack der 802 fasste sich schön an. Allerdings hab ich das Vertrauen in den Lack schnell verloren, weil er sich beim Reiben an eine andere Rolle sehr schnell gelöst hat. 
Der Lack der SX ist vom Griffgefühl her sogar noch angenehmer - irgendwie seidig, man möchte die Rolle gar nicht mehr loslassen :q Lacknasen oder ähnliches habe ich nicht entdeckt - Fazit: Leichter Vorteil SX

Lauf:

Die 802 hatte ich auch am Wasser im Einsatz, insgesamt zwei Modelle. Beide waren nach kurzem Einsatz defekt bzw. gaben merkwürdige Geräusche von sich.
Die SX habe ich bislang nur trocken gekurbelt - sie läuft mindestens so rund wie die 802. Sehr satter Lauf, nicht superleise, aber sehr smooth. Fazit: Momentan leichter Vorteil SX. Wenn Sie auch den Test am Wasser besteht, dann wird der Vorteil natürlich größer.

Innenleben:

Die Schrauben in der SX sind bei mir auch mit einem zu kleinem Schraubenzieher angezogen, man sieht Spuren. Die 802 hatte ich nie offen, aber hier dürfte ein Vorteil für die 802 bestehen.

Was schön ist, dass meine alten 802-Spulen auch auf die SX passen. Die Abwurfkante der 802 ist nämlich echt 1-A. 

Gesamtfazit: Ich bin mit der 802 trotz großem Vertrauensvorschuss leider nicht glücklich geworden. Die SX macht auf mich bislang einen sehr guten Eindruck. Auch wenn die Schwachstellen, die Khaane für die STX fand, wohl auch für die SX gelten, zählt natürlich erst einmal der Einsatz am Wasser. Und wenn die SX da punktet, dann bin ich vollends glücklich damit.

Viele Grüße, Markus


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber wurde bisher nicht vor allem die Lackierung der STX bemängelt?
> 
> Ich selbst denke ja mit Blick auf die Kugellager, manchmal ist weniger mehr - und ne Rolle mit 7 ordentlichen und gut verbauten könnte leichtgängig und gleichzeitig weniger anfällig sein...



Hallo,

dass war in einem anderen Forum wo sich lt. zwei Postern zumindest im Salzwasser die Lackierung der SX schneller "auflöst" als bei der STX.

Sicher reichen 7 Kugellager der SX locker aus und sind weniger anfällig und es müssen keine 10 sein wie bei der STX. Deshalb wollte ich ursprünglich auch eine SX. Nachdem die aber nicht zu bekommen war habe ich eine STX 40 gekauft. Als die SX zu bekommen war und mein Händler auch welche vorrätig hatte wollte ich mir eine 20er kaufen. Er hatte 3 SX 20er da, die 15 € günstiger waren als die STX, aber alle liefen schlechter als die eine STX 20 die noch vorrätig war, weshalb ich mir dann doch wieder die STX gekauft habe.

Ob dies nun wirklich Einzelfälle sind kann ich nicht sagen aber auch ein Bekannter hat eine SX 40 die er günstig bekommen hat und auch die läuft schlechter als meine STX 40. Ob dies nun an an der Qualität der Kugellager, der Anzahl oder der Schmierung liegt kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Ich kann da eigentlich nur beisteuern, daß ich bei Fehmarn-Tackle eine blaue Sörön in ~4000er Größe in der Hand hatte und der Lauf war lausig, da war ein deutliches Rattern zu spüren.
Ich schließe daraus, daß die Rolle wohl unzureichend gefettet gewesen sein könnte.

Da es sich aber um das Vorführmodell gehandelt hat, das wahrscheinlich schon von einigen Händen begrabbelt wurde, möchte ich die Rolle an sich nicht gleich aburteilen.
Hat mich in dem Moment aber sehr gewundert, daß diese ja eigentlich viel gelobte Rolle dann doch so schlecht lief. Fand sie lag auch recht schwer in der hand.

Wenn sie allerdings so robust ist, wie sie ausschaut und zudem, wie beworben, auch gut salzwassertauglich ist, hätte sie ja durchaus ihre Berechtigung, auch wenn das Getriebe tatsächlich nicht ganz so seidenweich läuft. Ich würde sie dann aber auch eher für Angelarten einsetzen, bei denen diese Eigenschaften ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich kann da eigentlich nur beisteuern, daß ich bei Fehmarn-Tackle eine blaue Sörön in ~4000er Größe in der Hand hatte und der Lauf war lausig, da war ein deutliches Rattern zu spüren.
> Ich schließe daraus, daß die Rolle wohl unzureichend gefettet gewesen sein könnte.
> 
> .


 

Da ist der Beweis, jeder empfindet es anders!!!
Ich nerve Steffen und Carsten wirklich oft genug  und habe laut denen jede Rolle schon schön eingekurbelt. :q
Die Sorön (sowohl die STX 40, als auch die 60) hatte meiner Meinung nach einen sehr guten Lauf, wo nix ratterte. Es war garantiert die selbe Sorön, weil sie noch keine nachbestellt haben. Und gestern hatte ich sie erst in der Hand, mal wieder... 

Mein Kumpel fischt selber eine Sorön STX 20 an einer 270cm 28gr Skelli im Salzwasser und ist auch zufrieden damit. Schnurverlegung und Lauf sind gut, nur das Schnurlaufröllchen macht gerne mal dieses häßliche Geräusch, das er aber mit etwas Öl wieder wegbekommen hat. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Da ist der Beweis, jeder empfindet es anders!!!
> Ich nerve Steffen und Carsten wirklich oft genug  und habe laut denen jede Rolle schon schön eingekurbelt. :q
> Die Sorön (sowohl die STX 40, als auch die 60) hatte meiner Meinung nach einen sehr guten Lauf, wo nix ratterte. Es war garantiert die selbe Sorön, weil sie noch keine nachbestellt haben. Und gestern hatte ich sie erst in der Hand, mal wieder...



Boah, im Ernst, das Ding dreht grauenhaft. Hast du mal eine ausser Box probiert, ob die nicht evtl. bißchen zarter laufen? |kopfkrat

An was für Rollen hast du denn sonst schon so gedreht? So zum Vergleich meine ich.

Selbst meine 5000er Technium FA, die ich für meine Ansicht schon durch diverse Einsätze mit Pilker und Heavyjigs vom Kutter "zu Grunde gerichtet" habe dreht sanfter. Und die ist schon ein Fall für den Wartungsdienst...

@Spezi: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Zum Vergleich:
Shimano Twin Power 3000 SFC, Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion, Shimano Sahara 4000 FD, Shimano Exage 3000 SFB, Spro Passion, sind Rollen die ich selber besitze und regelmäßig kurbel. Am Vergleich soll es nun wirklich nicht mangeln, ich ich glaube nicht das ich zu grob bin, oder alle meine Rollen einen schlechten Lauf haben. 

Bei Fehmarn-Tackle habe ich wirklich jede Rolle, bis auf diese Tenax Teile durch, die silberne Cardinal welche sie dort haben läuft meiner Meinung nach minimal besser/leichter.

Mein Kumpel mit dem ich regelmäßig angeln gehe fischt die STX 20 an der Spinnrute, frisch aus der Box lief die auch einwandfrei.

Hätte ich nicht schon die oben genannten Rollen, würde ich bestimmt schon eine Sorön haben. Ich wollte mir auch mal eine Sorön holen, aber da ich durchs Schneeschippen im Winter mehr Geld hatte, hab ich mir eine TP FC gegönnt, hab ich bisher auch nicht bereut, mein Kumpel hat aber mit der Sorön auch keine Probleme.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Khaane (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

Die STX ist für das Geld schon eine klasse Rolle, um jetzt noch eine Schippe draufzulegen muss man bei Shimano und Daiwa mindestens bei der Twinpower oder Caldia einsteigen. 

Wobei die Cardinal/STX für mein Empfinden von der Robustheit den Japanern deutlich überlegen ist. 

Wenn die Farbe nicht der entscheidende Faktor, sondern der Geldbeutel, so würde ich einfach zu einer Cardinal 700LX greifen, die steht der STX eigentlich nicht nach.
Habe mir selbst noch ne 2.te zugelegt, nachdem ich von der ersten als Spinnrolle voll überzeugt war.

PS: Das gute an den Rollen, trotz harten Einsatzes laufen sie mit der Zeit immer besser und nudeln nicht so aus, wie der Red Arc Mist.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Abu Garcia Sorön SX*

ich kann con meinen beiden STX´sen (40+20) auch nur positives berichten. Die 40er hat neulich selbst unter schwersten Bedingungen absolut einwandfrei funktioniert. Da war selbst überrascht. Bei WS7 habe ich tlw. mit 100 gr. gefischt, und die Rolle hat das überhaupt nicht interessiert. Wollte zuerst entw. mit der Cabo oder einer ABU Suverän 3000 fischen, habe mich dann aber doch für das Leichtgewicht entschieden und war mehr als überrascht..
Und das beste, nach diesen 2 Tagen läuft sie genau wie vorher, absolut keine Verschleißerscheinungen.
Ich muß aer dazu sagen, das ich die 40er selbst nachgefettet habe.

Grüße
Thomas


----------

